# Need help with Stihl 028 bar/chain selection



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2012)

Just got this 028 AV Woodboss. It's in nice shape and starts on the 2nd pull. Here's the problem - It came with a new 20" bar but no chain. Today i got a new chain (.325) but it doesn't match the sprocket on the bar (its 3/8). Should I buy a new drive sprocket for the saw or buy a new bar? Any advise?


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 13, 2012)

There are a lot of variables that need to be considered depending on what you need the saw to do - But before you do anything I'd make sure the sprocket tip bar and drive sprocket are a matching 3/8's. If they are both 3/8's you can just buy a loop of chain to match and get going. Is that a great combo for the saw, not ideal maybe, but should cut fine.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry i wasn't very clear. The sprocket on the bar is 3/8, the drive sprocket on the saw is .325 7 tooth. One of them needs to be changed so I can get this thing working for me. The saw will just be used for cutting fire wood about 15 cord per year, and I also use another saw too. I'm just wondering what the best set-up for this saw would be. Thanks


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 13, 2012)

Probably the best setup is 16" running .325.Anything else will be working the saw harder then it needs to.

It will pull 3/8's in 20" but will be hard on the motor.

I used an 028 Super for quite a few years with a 20" 3/8 setup, but used that setup for the reach limbing.Never buried the bar completely.

I have an 028 wood boss right now with 16" 3/8LP works great. I think .325 would be a little better.I used this setup because it was hanging on the rack and cut a lot better then normal 3/8.


----------



## trappermike (Jan 13, 2012)

Some years ago I bought a brand new 028 Wood Boss and I installed a 21" Tsumura bar and 3/8" Stihl skiptooth chain. For my personal preference this was ideal.
It seems you just need to decide on .325" or 3/8" chain. Sometimes a loop of 3/8" is cheaper than .325" if the dealers are pricing it at the same cost per link,since 3/8" has less links. If you are cutting some hard wood the .325" may be better for you...


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2012)

If the brand new bar is a Stihl bar, take it to a dealer and say you bought the wrong bar, they should swap it for a .325


----------



## Bret4207 (Jan 13, 2012)

The drive sprocket is going to be a lot less expensive than a new bar, and if it's a rim drive sprocket it's even cheaper. I'd change the sprocket.

FWIW, I use a 20" 3/8 full chisel on my 028. IMO a 20" bar balances the saw far better than the 18" or 16" bars. I don't try to make it an 090, it's more for balance and ease of use. A 20' bar is 4" less bending I have to do and I'm old and stiff, I need all the help I can get.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oregon part number 163rnbd025 would be a good choice in .325 

matched with either the 22lpx 67dl or 26rsc 67dl...


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I suffer from a bad back at times so I like the idea of having the 20" bar in addition to my 16" on the other saw. Now I just need to decide what chain will work best for me. I cut hardwood almost exclusively, mostly red oak, maple, hickory and elm, so would the .325 be the better choice then? The bar that came with the saw looks new but doesn't have a brand name on it that I can see....


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jan 14, 2012)

Desmond said:


> Thanks for the replies. I suffer from a bad back at times so I like the idea of having the 20" bar in addition to my 16" on the other saw. Now I just need to decide what chain will work best for me. I cut hardwood almost exclusively, mostly red oak, maple, hickory and elm, so would the .325 be the better choice then? The bar that came with the saw looks new but doesn't have a brand name on it that I can see....



028 with 20" bar...Go with .325.

Get your self some 22LPX-81DL and go to town.

I have a feeling that the long bar on there isnt going to be that great for your back as it will be added weight. 

I usually cut with 1 knee on the ground when my back starts to bother me...

Also if you have a bad back, firewood isnt the activity I would recomend...


----------



## sawfun9 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd go with .325 RMC or RSC Stihl yellow chain. with the 16" it will pull harder but since you have a 20" bar if you can change the front sprocket to .325 then that would work as well. My 028 super has a 20" bar with 3/8 Oregon chain and it's NOT at all impressive. I only leave it that way since it came that way new in 1986 for sentimental reasons. I have other saws I use when I need a 45-50cc saw, If I were using it I'd go 18" .325 and always with Stihl yellow chain. I don't like the bumpers that the Oregon chain has in .325.


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


> I'd go with .325 RMC or RSC Stihl yellow chain. with the 16" it will pull harder but since you have a 20" bar if you can change the front sprocket to .325 then that would work as well. My 028 super has a 20" bar with 3/8 Oregon chain and it's NOT at all impressive. I only leave it that way since it came that way new in 1986 for sentimental reasons. I have other saws I use when I need a 45-50cc saw, If I were using it I'd go 18" .325 and always with Stihl yellow chain. I don't like the bumpers that the Oregon chain has in .325.



Well, Oregon has many chain models, so don't smear Oregon, just because you haven't seen all of their chains.


----------



## sawfun9 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm not trying to smear anybody. I use Oregon chains in other gauges. I just don't like the bumpers and with Oregon, and in .325 thats all they offer.


----------



## trappermike (Jan 14, 2012)

Brent has a good point that I've forgotten over the years,a longer bar does save on bending over and saves a bad back.
I think chain size and brand is personal preference,to be endlessly debated!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


> I'm not trying to smear anybody. I use Oregon chains in other gauges. I just don't like the bumpers and with Oregon, and in .325 thats all they offer.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## roostersgt (Jan 14, 2012)

I gotta say go with the 16" or 18" bar and .325 chain. I just used my 028 Super with 18" bar with 3/8 set up on a downed 24" pine log. It did "okay", but I've done much better with the other set ups. That particular saw really prefers the shorter bars and .325 chain. Seems the 3/8 chain grabs a lot more and tends to bog down when pushed into the cut. Not so with the same length bar in .325.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fish said:


> Care to elaborate?



I am anxiously awaiting his responce also...

I cant wait to hear this one.

I bet his brother's, mother in law's, second cousin, heard from the distant uncle of a oregon dealer that the different gauges performed differently...

opcorn:


----------



## trappermike (Jan 14, 2012)

I prefer 3/8" because it has a larger cutter which takes longer to file away,the chain is larger and stretches less too. I adapt my filing and raker height with the 028's smaller engine size in mind.

Arnold Schwartsenegger would say ".325 is for a girlie-man,Yah.I use 1/2" with the rakers filed off." :msp_biggrin: Just kidding!!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I got the 20" bar from stihl today. Works pretty good just need to fine-tune the carb. Thanks again for the help...


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Fish said:


> If the brand new bar is a Stihl bar, take it to a dealer and say you bought the wrong bar, they should swap it for a .325



Bye, guys!!!!


----------



## trappermike (Jan 14, 2012)

I think he's referring to the safety"bumpers",some chains have some large ungainly looking bumps on top the links for anti-kickback,where others merely have a slightly modified raker.


----------

